# Anni '80



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

Visto che li abbiamo vissuti più o meno tutti...Rispolvero un thread già postato.
Let's go con la musica anni '80. 
Comincio io...Pensavo a questa 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-_6J03UCxs

Buscopann


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Visto che li abbiamo vissuti più o meno tutti...Rispolvero un thread già postato.
> Let's go con la musica anni '80.
> Comincio io...Pensavo a questa
> 
> ...


Con me sfondi un portone Busco....
Questa poi è un classico.
Ma la mia preferita è "Such a shame"!


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Con me sfondi un portone Busco....
> Questa poi è un classico.
> Ma la mia preferita è "Such a shame"!


Eccola qui

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLITzOavoi8

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

MiKa Kotike

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=6GmkjnL4EYw


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=OIiSj6MwYlM

Io li amo...


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

E questa Spagna chi se la ricorda? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bdBy1aYL3c

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=pWxC-aPxjqo


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E questa Spagna chi se la ricorda?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bdBy1aYL3c
> 
> Buscopann



Cavolo se me la ricordo...ero piccina e per carnevale m'ero vestita come lei


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> MiKa Kotike
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=6GmkjnL4EYw


Di Falco a me piaceva questa

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=NFDFxndR1js&feature=related

Povero Falco..Ci ha lasciati tanti anni fa

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cavolo se me la ricordo...ero piccina e per carnevale m'ero vestita come lei


Andava di moda il punk all'epoca  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eccola qui
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLITzOavoi8
> 
> Buscopann


Mitici!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

Questo era Zucchero a Sanremo..1986...E devo dire che all'epoca era molto meglio 

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=prDEkUpAaDM

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Andava di moda il punk all'epoca
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Punk, Metallari, Dark e  per chi aveva piu' soldi i Paninari

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=pWxC-aPxjqo


----------



## Old Jesus (6 Maggio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=VSqGwOmKEwU&feature=related


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

Anche con loro non si scherza mica 

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=M3nk1ji3dlQ

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questo era Zucchero a Sanremo..1986...E devo dire che all'epoca era molto meglio
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=prDEkUpAaDM
> 
> Buscopann


Concordo era tanto meglio...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questo era Zucchero a Sanremo..1986...E devo dire che all'epoca era molto meglio
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=prDEkUpAaDM
> 
> Buscopann


Cavoli Busco... non sentivo questa canzone da una vita!
Grazie!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=VSqGwOmKEwU&feature=related


Lui era tanta roba...


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

Questi per gli anni '80 sono stati come i rolling Stones per il XX° secolo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=iszy6_NMOD0

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche con loro non si scherza mica
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=M3nk1ji3dlQ
> 
> Buscopann


Loro son bravi... questa e' la mia preferita

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=y3HAA4TmBx0&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

Cosa mi dite di lui?

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI


----------



## Old Jesus (6 Maggio 2008)

'80 avanzati (1986).....

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=D1ECnQ5EOWg


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Loro son bravi... questa e' la mia preferita
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=y3HAA4TmBx0&feature=related


Concordo...Sono moooolto bravi. 
Anche se non è il mio genere di musica preferita

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cosa mi dite di lui?
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI


 
Miticooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!
E' pure scomparso...Non si sa che fine abbia fatto

Buscopann


----------



## Old Jesus (6 Maggio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=UYb83KM4at4


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> '80 avanzati (1986).....
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=D1ECnQ5EOWg


 
Eh no...se mi posti gli Wham mi devi mettere questa 

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=no1BJy58JxU&feature=related

Buscopann


----------



## Old Jesus (6 Maggio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=pieI3ctfMfM&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

Io ve lo dico che ero metallara... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe71zCA5xFQ


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=UYb83KM4at4


Questi erano bravi sul serio...Ma proprio un mucchio

Buscopann


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=UYb83KM4at4


Degli Spandau questa:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=FLR9yyI9CHg

Lui è qualcosa di spettacolare....


----------



## Old Jesus (6 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eh no...se mi posti gli Wham mi devi mettere questa
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=no1BJy58JxU&feature=related
> 
> Buscopann


Diciamo che non volevo essere scontato....


----------



## Old Jesus (6 Maggio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ShN8UIk5-mw


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

E sto fuori di testa ve lo ricordate?

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=SFoaKeETWsI

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=U7-q1WRaKNg


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

Anche lei me piasceva

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Ybea868xDW0

Buscopann


----------



## Old Jesus (6 Maggio 2008)

Depeche Mode

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ph1uSOQtXo


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=oGvB241ubN0


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=U7-q1WRaKNg


Lettry!!!!!! Grandiosa che sei!
La cercavo da un pezzo ma non sapevo il titolo!!!!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (6 Maggio 2008)

Style Council.....

It was the British Invasion....

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=dLrmbcpQhhk&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche lei me piasceva
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Ybea868xDW0
> 
> Buscopann


Bellissima


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

Un vero mito degli anni '80..e per le ragazze anche un bel vedere

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=fLZpx3OluSE

Buscopann


----------



## Old Jesus (6 Maggio 2008)

Eurythmics...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=dLrmbcpQhhk&feature=related


----------



## Old Jesus (6 Maggio 2008)

Talking Heads

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=4NXkM8PsPXs


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Talking Heads
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=4NXkM8PsPXs


Caxxo io li amo i Talking Heads...erano nel mio Ipod oggi!!!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

Quanto era bella anche questa

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=RMWXyEHoN88

Buscopann


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Un vero mito degli anni '80..e per le ragazze anche un bel vedere
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=fLZpx3OluSE
> 
> Buscopann


Avevo una gigantografia in camera mia....
Accanto a quello di Simon Le Bon...


----------



## Old Jesus (6 Maggio 2008)

Devo...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=k3MxuDk7wqo


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=sQXsuAey-NE


----------



## Old Jesus (6 Maggio 2008)

Ultravox....

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=X3OaIsqtG64


----------



## Old Jesus (6 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=sQXsuAey-NE


Mi inchino alla storia.....















Anche se la storia è più questa...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=X3OaIsqtG64


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

Non si può dimenticare Joey Tempest


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZkllM8znx4

Buscopann


----------



## MK (6 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non si può dimenticare Joey Tempest
> 
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZkllM8znx4
> ...


 


































le domeniche pomeriggio in discoteca... mitico...


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

Diamo spazio alle maggiorate

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=MiuimDNlyuQ

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

Ok questo e' di poco precedente gli anni 80...ma voglio onare il grandissimo Jaco Pastorius morto negli 80... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=D7fOetV0ha4


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

Sta canzone ancora oggi mi fa letteralmente impazzire

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=MimmTdn9314

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sta canzone ancora oggi mi fa letteralmente impazzire
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=MimmTdn9314
> 
> Buscopann


Fantastico...


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

L'ultima e poi vado a pranzo.


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=RZyxYL753w4

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

Ma loro? Mica ce li possiamo scordare... 

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=OAkfHShATKY&NR=1


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'ultima e poi vado *a pranzo*.
> 
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=RZyxYL753w4
> ...


Ehm...volevo dire a cena  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma loro? Mica ce li possiamo scordare...
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=OAkfHShATKY&NR=1


 
Mamma mia...ma loro non sono semplicemente anni '80...Loro li si cita nei post della storia della musica
Tanto di cappello ai Clash...
London Calling, The Clash City Rocker, I Fought the Law, Shoul I stay or should I go..Siamo su altissimi livelli..

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Visto che li abbiamo vissuti più o meno tutti...Rispolvero un thread già postato.
> Let's go con la musica anni '80.
> Comincio io...Pensavo a questa
> 
> ...


marò quanti ricordi...isola di ponza, discoteca sul mare e un ragazzo che slinguava magistralmente...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mamma mia...ma loro non sono semplicemente anni '80...Loro li si cita nei post della storia della musica
> Tanto di cappello ai Clash...
> London Calling, The Clash City Rocker, I Fought the Law, Shoul I stay or should I go..Siamo su altissimi livelli..
> 
> Buscopann


Sono tra i miei preferiti... e sono anche felicissima di aver visto uno degli ultimi concerti di Joe Strummer con la band i Mescaleros... hanno fatto una bella cover di Magnificent 7

Loro erano realmente bravi...anche nel contenuto dei testi


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=M2DtE3j14fg&feature=related


----------



## MK (6 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=M2DtE3j14fg&feature=related


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Maggio 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5KC2W_wizY


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5KC2W_wizY


Azz...Angelo è un pò distratta. Ha saltato i primi post  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Però questa merita anche il bis dai

Buscopann


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Azz...Angelo è un pò distratta. Ha saltato i primi post
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























sono andata sparata a cercarla ancora prima di sentire le altre


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono andata sparata a cercarla ancora prima di sentire le altre



ciao angelo....anche tu slinguavi con questa?


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> marò quanti ricordi...isola di ponza, discoteca sul mare e un ragazzo che slinguava magistralmente...


E con questa...Quanti hanno slinguazzato???!! Io mai...ma mi sarebbe piaciuto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OL2FazadHoQ

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E con questa...Quanti hanno slinguazzato???!! Io mai...ma mi sarebbe piaciuto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


obbè, con questa si sperava... di slinguazzare 

	
	
		
		
	


	








poi ciccio...ero una bimba


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> obbè, con questa si sperava... di slinguazzare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chissà se a quella bimba costui le piaceva..
ammazza come era giovane..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk-mbCixwBM

Buscopann


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Maggio 2008)

Niente male anche Scialpi, viso troppo dolce forse...

Ragazzi, vado.... a quel paese!

Buonanotte


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> chissà se a quella bimba costui le piaceva..
> ammazza come era giovane..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk-mbCixwBM
> ...


io ero per altri gusti...alunni del sole, i primi masini...


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Niente male anche Scialpi, viso troppo dolce forse...
> 
> Ragazzi, vado.... a quel paese!
> 
> Buonanotte


Notte Giusy...te ne vai quando c'era l'angolo del trash...

Ve lo ricordate sto demente?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDzieioM05g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJKwhIBcu2s

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Notte Giusy...te ne vai quando c'era l'angolo del trash...
> 
> Ve lo ricordate sto demente?
> 
> ...


a me era simpaticissimo


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Maggio 2008)

Lei invece aveva il suo perchè

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVqGf2clvxo&feature=related

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lei invece aveva il suo perchè
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVqGf2clvxo&feature=related
> 
> Buscopann












  mi ha sempre fatto cacare...


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Maggio 2008)

E lui era decisamente più ispirato allora. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3Mj4GxgtMc

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Maggio 2008)

A Sanremo c'è stato anche lui..Gimmi Five! all Right!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRMEaEl7xgA

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Maggio 2008)

e poi arrivò lui..che li mise in riga tutti..
Ma in quell'anno arrivò penultimo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fs7r1zd7LOk&feature=related

Buscopann

PS..stava piuttosto fatto mi sa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao angelo....anche tu slinguavi con questa?



'giorno Asu
Ero un po' piccola per slinguare


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> 'giorno Asu
> Ero un po' piccola per slinguare


obbè. ero una grullina anch'io.
ma precoce


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=q7VjrW5zgqQ


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Maggio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=gPALPa5lFns

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Maggio 2008)

Vai che si balla  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ffhjxsHvpuk

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Maggio 2008)

Un pò di...atmosfera...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ALK4ZL7zkB8

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Maggio 2008)

E questa quanto l'abbiamo cantata da bambini?

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=XhS1x3QCKuY

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=5AfTl5Vg73A&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=D1401I4LFR4


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=D1401I4LFR4


Battiato è un mito!


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Battiato è un mito!


Tra l'altro quel video e' un'interpretazione geniale del "Ballet mecanique" di Leger...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tra l'altro quel video e' un'interpretazione geniale del "Ballet mecanique" di Leger...


battiato mi sta sui coglioni, cosi' tanto ma così tanto..che a pensarci m'incazzo


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> battiato mi sta sui coglioni, cosi' tanto ma così tanto..che a pensarci m'incazzo


Anche a me va sul pirolo... pero' mi piace quello che fa


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche a me va sul pirolo... pero' mi piace quello che fa


una pasta alla carbonara che non puoi dire di no??


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Con me sfondi un portone Busco....
> Questa poi è un classico.
> Ma la mia preferita è "Such a shame"!


in effetti che vergogna mi sembra una frase emblematica


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Maggio 2008)

e a me piaceva molto la voce di questa cantante, chi la ricorda?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WuxxXAi56Y


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> in effetti che vergogna mi sembra una frase emblematica


Non ho capito....


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non ho capito....


ogni tanto bisognerebbe vergognarsi, ma la cosa non è rivolta a te ovviamente tesò'...
l'unica cosa di cui dovresti seriamente vergognarti è solo di avere sposato me...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ogni tanto bisognerebbe vergognarsi, ma la cosa non è rivolta a te ovviamente tesò'...
> l'unica cosa di cui dovresti seriamente vergognarti è solo di avere sposato me...


Di gente che si deve vergognare di quello che dice e fa ce ne sta eccome!
Ma sai che c'è, maritino mio, che se ne stiano soli e tristi per conto loro, io mi sono scocciata di abbozzare e di prendermi il peggio!!!!! 
Che se ne vadano a ............................!!!!!

Scusa lo sfogo!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Maggio 2008)

degli anni 80 salvo i grandissimi talking heads, i cd di peter gabriel, i police, la chitarra di knopfler, tracy chapman, lenny kraviz, annie lennox, prince, e tutto l'african beat, cioè i ture kunda, felacuti e king sunny ade.
ma... il premio canzone simbolo degli anni 80 va di diritto a lui... 
BOY GEORGE....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmQVWH9u8Xo

do you really want to hurt me...


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Di gente che si deve vergognare di quello che dice e fa ce ne sta eccome!
> Ma sai che c'è, maritino mio, che se ne stiano soli e tristi per conto loro, io mi sono scocciata di abbozzare e di prendermi il peggio!!!!!
> Che se ne vadano a ............................!!!!!
> 
> Scusa lo sfogo!


di che? sfancula, sfancula pure...ad libitum


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> di che? sfancula, sfancula pure...ad libitum


Non ce n'è bisogno.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Troppa considerazione.


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non ce n'è bisogno.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


di chi?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> di chi?


Di chi non merita nulla.


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Di chi non merita nulla.


qualcosa non mi quaglia. hai troppa considerazione di chi non merita nulla?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> qualcosa non mi quaglia. hai troppa considerazione di chi non merita nulla?


Lascia stare tesò, stavolta non c'è sensibilità che tenga, me ne frego.
Ho sbagliato in passato, ma ho imparato.

Dove sei stato in questi giorni?


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lascia stare tesò, stavolta non c'è sensibilità che tenga, me ne frego.
> Ho sbagliato in passato, ma ho imparato.
> 
> Dove sei stato in questi giorni?


amoreggiavo tesò....


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> amoreggiavo tesò....








Con chi?


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Con chi?


eccallà.....troppo, vuoi sapere, troppo..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












nun fa' cusci'....


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Cominciamo con gli spot?

Ve lo ricordate il gattino della barilla? Povero..mi sa che oramai si sarà fatto la sua vita 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNz5-Luy5Hc&feature=related

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Però la musica è sempre più affascinante...
Abbiamo dimenticato loro  

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ejypIv8zSA&feature=related

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

E pure loro..ma rimediamo subito  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPT_3PEjnsE

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Però la musica è sempre più affascinante...
> Abbiamo dimenticato loro
> 
> 
> ...


No e chi si se li dimentica... e che mi ricordano il mio ex...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Maggio 2008)

Mancano i Duran....


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

None ho postato _Rio_


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No e chi si se li dimentica... e che mi ricordano il mio ex...


allora per rimediare..Qui ci vuole una donna con la voce incazzata  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55nTwg5NIPM

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mancano i Duran....


Distratta la Giusy  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Però mancano loro mi sa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJloXTqLUfc

Buscopann


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Maggio 2008)

Questo thread è fantastico!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

E  lui?

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=qSfndZfKFNU


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Qui si fa la storia...

Queen Live at Wembley...1986..Avevo la videocassetta...chissà che fine ha fatto.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faUuwRDRrqA

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

...e scusatemi questa.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	













http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=UdaHCLlBkWU&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Qui si fa la storia...
> 
> Queen Live at Wembley...1986..Avevo la videocassetta...chissà che fine ha fatto.
> 
> ...


Qua ti volevo... c'eravamo scordati i Queen...


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Che poi...se si parla di loro...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irp8CNj9qBI

Per me è forse la canzone più bella che sia mai stata scritta.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Qua ti volevo... c'eravamo scordati i Queen...


A Lettrì...siamo telepatici..tutti e due Under Pressure nello stesso momento abbiamo postato  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che poi...se si parla di loro...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irp8CNj9qBI
> 
> ...



Una delle piu' belle anche secondo me...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=aNaKWXqXkhw


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una delle piu' belle anche secondo me...


Mamma mia...cos'erano i Queen...



















































Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=aNaKWXqXkhw


Grandi anche loro...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













La mia preferita è questa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPgbhDEzrxY

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mamma mia...cos'erano i Queen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non possiamo mica zomparci questa...shame on us

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-Py5aPLG348


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Facciamo il podio dai...

Io al primo posto a pari merito coi Queen ci metto loro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non possiamo mica zomparci questa...shame on us
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-Py5aPLG348


eh no è? che fai?? mi copi???!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Grandi anche loro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infatti ero indecisa su quale postare... ma Money for nothing e' anche il primo video passato dalla MTV Europe... doppiamente anni 80...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> eh no è? che fai?? mi copi???!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























Seratone in telepatia virtuale...


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Torniamo su livelli più umili.

Per la serie: come eravamo giovani

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifZtphTvDLA

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

No teniamoci su livelli alti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=hqyc37aOqT0


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

E' musica anche questa.  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=estauYlha1s&feature=related

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' musica anche questa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non mi piace il calcio ma non posso che darti ragione...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Ma ora cado realmente in basso  

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp-is6S_b_g


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=EMzoBkaFxh4


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Loro non sono male

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsBfPhtSWl8&feature=related


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non mi piace il calcio ma non posso che darti ragione...


Avevo 9 anni. Non è che ci capissi molto di calcio. Però una partita ti rimane nel cuore anche se odi il calcio. 

Riprendiamo con la vera musica dai  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDAvjKOHsvc

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=EMzoBkaFxh4


Oh pebbacco! E questa da quale cassetto della memoria l'hai tirata fuori?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Tu vai sul nostrano... i vado sulle stellestrisce

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=6NdAUnnU9Ac


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Spetta che mò te metto pure io una chicca

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLr30auVybY

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu vai sul nostrano... i vado sulle stellestrisce
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=6NdAUnnU9Ac


Noooooo..Quelli non li sopportavo!

Restiamo in Europa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0ivS16j6FM

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Oh pebbacco! E questa da quale cassetto della memoria l'hai tirata fuori?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ho pensato al pantalone da cucco anni 80...


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FN3eEzLSlKY

Tanto di cappello a lei...Ma non per come cantava  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Beccati ste du boccie

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=MiuimDNlyuQ


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=45PCiyVZnWI&feature=related


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Beccati ste du boccie
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=MiuimDNlyuQ


L'avevo postata ieri l'altro  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FN3eEzLSlKY
> 
> Tanto di cappello a lei...Ma non per come cantava
> 
> ...


A me sta canzone piace...pensa che lei in inghilterra e' ancora strafamosa per una telenovela


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'avevo postata ieri l'altro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Loro non si possono dimenticare. I Re del trash

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=k8Y8vtCWl4I

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Loro non si possono dimenticare. I Re del trash
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=k8Y8vtCWl4I
> 
> Buscopann


Noooo come ho potuto dimenticarli... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















ORENDI....


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me sta canzone piace...pensa che lei in inghilterra e' ancora strafamosa per una telenovela


La canzone in effetti piace anche a me..solo che lei non era proprio un usignolo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Ma loro...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=n1sZLSO9va0


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Questo un video degno di nota... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=nSKTeKi-zfM&feature=related


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

E questa la ricordi?

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=de7q3vJZYGw

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma loro...
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=n1sZLSO9va0


Azz..  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=3EQCOshGwPI&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E questa la ricordi?
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=de7q3vJZYGw
> 
> Buscopann


Si bella canzone tra l'altro...specie se paragonata ai trashoni che sto postando...


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questo un video degno di nota...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con questa..mi fai venire in mente quest'altra

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=eGPhUr-T6UM

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Non so come ho fatto a dimenticarmi di questa leggenda... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=w8y0JLPQl94


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Con questa..mi fai venire in mente quest'altra
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=eGPhUr-T6UM
> 
> Buscopann


Questa mi piace ancora...


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Ci siamo dimenticati anche loro

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=p3hdytcAUjI&feature=related

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci siamo dimenticati anche loro
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=p3hdytcAUjI&feature=related
> 
> Buscopann



Verissimo... bravissimi... bellissimi i testi


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Anche loro

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=kGnjrTkv1gs


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

E poi c'erano anche loro...

Questa è più sul finire degli anni '80..Però è bellissima,anche se un pò triste

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=siBoLc9vxac

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche loro
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=kGnjrTkv1gs


Loro li conosco poco..una mia pecca. mi hanno sempre detto che erano bravi

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Porca miseria...ci stavamo dimenticando del Principe

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=FmMHhTRNh8I

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E poi c'erano anche loro...
> 
> Questa è più sul finire degli anni '80..Però è bellissima,anche se un pò triste
> 
> ...


Loro mi hanno deluso dopo l'album Apetite for destruction...

Quindi posto questa

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=IYRC4H64EFk


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Loro mi hanno deluso dopo l'album Apetite for destruction...
> 
> Quindi posto questa
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=IYRC4H64EFk


Ho visto uno special su Mtv un giorno. 
Lui era un mitomane..Ha distrutto lui i Gun's and Roses...Era un grande artista che si è smarrito per strada perchè è completamente rimbecillito

Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Maggio 2008)

vediamo un po' se vi ricordate
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42Zl6jCIVu4


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Porca miseria...ci stavamo dimenticando del Principe
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=FmMHhTRNh8I
> 
> Buscopann


Imperdonabile dimenticanza...


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> vediamo un po' se vi ricordate
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42Zl6jCIVu4


Io no  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eheheh io mel&kim si però


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=6w_q58CFfAo&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> vediamo un po' se vi ricordate
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42Zl6jCIVu4


Zero... chi cazzo e' tuo cugino?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

PAURAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=SrdShjy53Y8


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Zero... chi cazzo e' tuo cugino?


cara la mia lettrice, io mi ricordo pure il video originale dove 'sto cantante nuotava in piscina nudo con un quadratino nero sul paperotto....gnuranti!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

UCCIDETEMIIIIIIIIIIIIII  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=_r0n9Dv6XnY&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> cara la mia lettrice, io mi ricordo pure il video originale dove 'sto cantante nuotava in piscina nudo con un quadratino nero sul paperotto....gnuranti!


Si e' vero mi sento 'gnurante...


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e' vero mi sento 'gnurante...


forse è solo questione d'eta...quanti anni hai esattamente?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> forse è solo questione d'eta...quanti anni hai esattamente?


31 a fine Giugno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pero' guarda che ho postato Sandy Marton con People from Ibiza... mica cotiche...


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> UCCIDETEMIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> 
> 
> 
> ...


muahahah non ce la posso fare.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















manco questo ricordi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-I7B3Plu0U


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 31 a fine Giugno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dovevi postare quella meno famosa "camel by camel" 

	
	
		
		
	


	












comunque 7 anni sono tanti io ne ho 38 quindi quando io andavo in discoteca tu ancora giocavi con le bambole


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 31 a fine Giugno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gran bel figo.....


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> dovevi postare quella meno famosa "camel by camel"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E io che sono nata nel 1979 eppure adoro la musica anni 80?


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Gran bel figo.....


come fai a dire certe cose e poi sposare calimero?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> dovevi postare quella meno famosa "camel by camel"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche tu hai ragione...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> come fai a dire certe cose e poi sposare calimero?


Non ho un uomo ideale.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non ho un uomo ideale.....


togliamo ideale? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















scusa non ho resisitito, dopotutto non so nemmeno resistere a non finire l'adagio "ammazza la vecchia col flit"


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> togliamo ideale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ricordarmi il mio status di bomba sexy ma zitella....


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non ricordarmi il mio status di bomba sexy ma zitella....


scosciati pure la parte destra tesò, hai visto mai...


----------

